# Self-defense Classes in Kalamata



## kyriac (Feb 22, 2012)

Are there any self-defense classes in Kalamata? I've been taking Krav Maga for a while now, but it seems there aren't any instructors in Kalamata. I'm open to start with other self-defense/ martial arts classes for women. Hope someone can help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

have you looked at gyms and at martial arts studios? martial arts are very popular here in Greece.

Google


----------



## CTSORB (Jul 28, 2010)

*martial arts*

i think there is a greek/american teacher in kalamata on santaroza str near the beach from. ask around i cant think of his name but someone should know.



wka said:


> have you looked at gyms and at martial arts studios? martial arts are very popular here in Greece.
> 
> Google


----------



## kyriac (Feb 22, 2012)

CTSORB said:


> i think there is a greek/american teacher in kalamata on santaroza str near the beach from. ask around i cant think of his name but someone should know.



Thanks for your help. I found an instructor, Ηλίας Αγγελόπουλος //SNIP// for anyone else interested.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

